
The Free Territory of Trieste (1947–1954) - p0cc
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Territory_of_Trieste
======
082349872349872
possibly related:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Sunrise_(World_War_I...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Sunrise_\(World_War_II\))

~~~
p0cc
They may have happened in the same region, but it looks like Operation Sunrise
happened in spring 1945 in the Northern Italian region. Whereas, the Free
Territory of Treiste was a microstate artifact of a WWII.

